# (Legacy) Linux Browser



## bazukas (Mar 29, 2017)

bazukas submitted a new resource:

Linux Browser - Browser source for linux



> CEF-based browser source for Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## skiwithpete (May 28, 2017)

Looking forward to this coming to 19.0.2


----------



## bazukas (May 29, 2017)

Should be working with 19.0.2, are you having problems?


----------



## skiwithpete (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't see it in OBS.

I'm using Lubuntu 16.04, OBS 19.02, Chromium - package is unzipped in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugin-config/


----------



## skiwithpete (Jun 4, 2017)

skiwithpete said:


> I don't see it in OBS.
> 
> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04, OBS 19.02, Chromium - package is unzipped in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugin-config/



Added $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins

Problem solved.


----------



## David Carver (Jun 5, 2017)

One tip when using this new browser with obs compared to the old qtwebkit browser source, if you don't want to see the scroll bars in the source, you need to add the following command line options in your source configuration.

--hide-scrollbars
--disable-overlay-scrollbar

After applying those you may need to restart OBS in order for the results to take affect, hitting the restart browser button doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 6, 2017)

I believe the plugin has custom css support, you can do that with CSS.


----------



## David Carver (Jun 13, 2017)

Osiris said:


> I believe the plugin has custom css support, you can do that with CSS.



Yes, I can but the old browser plugin didn't display the scroll bars by default.   I can also hide them by applying a crop filter as well and just cutting off the scroll bars.


----------



## JLRS (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi !

I can't setup Linux Browser, if anybody help me...

I have already uploaded the files to: home/webm/.config/obs-studio/plugin_config/
and not work.

I created the directory "plugins" and neither work:





I have not directory "PLUGINS" only "PLUGIN_CONFIG"...







I wait... Thank you in advanced....


----------



## bazukas (Jul 20, 2017)

JLRS said:


> Hi !
> 
> I can't setup Linux Browser, if anybody help me...
> 
> ...



Hello, you need to create the "plugins" directory yourself, you can find installation instructions over here: https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser#installing


----------



## JLRS (Aug 1, 2017)

bazukas said:


> Hello, you need to create the "plugins" directory yourself, you can find installation instructions over here: https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser#installing



Thankyou very much BAZUKAS !

I created the folders manually with Double Commander, but; the route was not correct, since TERMNAL was very simple:

1.- mkdir -p $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins

2.- tar xfvz (download folder)/linuxbrowser0.2.0-obs18.0.1-64bit.tgz -C $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins

it is all :) :) :)


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok so I just verified a bug with this, I think:I run obs studio in portable mode, mint 18.2, and *if* i have the config files, and thus also linux browsers unique plugin folder, in the portable location-> Then I can only see the plugin's options for linux browser but get *no output*, it doesn't work. I disable portable mode, move all config files to the standard location for obs studio on my distro-> Linux browser works with it's output.
This saddens me greatly, and i'm hoping it's either just an oversight on my part or that we can get this fixed asap.
It does not seem to be a permission issue on my end that I can see or anything like that, i'm open for ideas tho.
Obs studio itself has some issues with running in portable mode, that frankly shouldn't still exist but they're quite minor, such as log file location etc (it still writes/uploads logs just fine).

edit: initially i thought it was just something about my compiling, but it was just this thing with portable mode. Tested both compile from source/premade binaries.


----------



## bazukas (Sep 13, 2017)

vapeahoy said:


> Ok so I just verified a bug with this, I think:I run obs studio in portable mode, mint 18.2, and *if* i have the config files, and thus also linux browsers unique plugin folder, in the portable location-> Then I can only see the plugin's options for linux browser but get *no output*, it doesn't work. I disable portable mode, move all config files to the standard location for obs studio on my distro-> Linux browser works with it's output.
> This saddens me greatly, and i'm hoping it's either just an oversight on my part or that we can get this fixed asap.
> It does not seem to be a permission issue on my end that I can see or anything like that, i'm open for ideas tho.
> Obs studio itself has some issues with running in portable mode, that frankly shouldn't still exist but they're quite minor, such as log file location etc (it still writes/uploads logs just fine).
> ...



Hey there. Could you open an issue on plugin's github page? I'll look into it this week.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 13, 2017)

It would be really great, maybe can unravel the clue to why obs studio behaves as it does on more issues then just this.
For the record i didn't have any problem compiling the latest cef or plugin version. Cheers.


----------



## YarekK2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Work fine on Mint 19 Cinamon and OBS 0.0.1 linux


----------



## fragmentalstew (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm using this plugin with Kapchat, and when chat goes beyond the bounds of the window it doesn't scroll.  In order to solve this, I set the "Vertical Scroll" setting to a stupidly high number, but it seems like there should be a better solution.  In the windows browser source it just stays at the bottom automatically.

Edit: https://community.nightdev.com/t/kapchat-doesnt-scroll/22392 post about this in the nightdev(Kapchat) forums

Edit2: scrolling seems to work fine now.  I have no ideas.


----------



## Jiminimonk (Feb 14, 2019)

What is the issue with OBS and Linux Browser (for OBS Studio 23 RC 1&2)?


----------



## David Brown (Mar 11, 2019)

Same issue here.  23.0.1


----------



## brucehvn (Aug 15, 2019)

Ok, so the docs made it sound like the browser source was included in the base OBS Studio.  I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and OBS 23.2.1 and I don't have a browser source.  Do I still  need to download and install this plugin?


----------



## NexAdn (Aug 15, 2019)

The original Browser Source is included in OBS Studio for Windows and Mac, but _not_ for Linux. That's why this plugin exists and that's why (currently) you need to download this plugin, too, if you want to have a browser source under Linux.


----------



## CaptNemo (Dec 18, 2019)

It works in 21 version correctly. But how install this in 24 version?


----------



## 10leej (Mar 31, 2020)

Whats the likelihood this will continue to see support for the distros that haven't updated to OBS 25 yet?


----------



## soniabilton (Apr 27, 2020)

I believe the plugin has custom CSS support, you can do that with CSS.


----------



## StillConfusing (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm unable to get it to display anything, its just blank? any one know how to fix this? I'm running obs 25.0.8-2


----------

